# Print large orders myself, or find a shop?



## aznhippos (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm currently running a small business specializing in merchandising custom phone cases. As we scale from small orders to larger orders, we're looking for a print shop to work with to get the orders in on time. Ideally, we'd like to work with a print shop in our area to ensure the highest possible quality for our customers. 

However, many of the print shops either have no expertise in dye sublimation, or charge too high for us to reasonably maintain a profitable business. 

The reason many of our customers choose to work with us is because of our high quality control and affordability. To maintain this image, we've worked tirelessly printing the products ourselves.

From your experience, is it a good idea to print the product yourself (that would mean scaling production, buying new equipment, etc.), or outsourcing the production?

Thanks


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

The question of up-scaling with new equipment is a decision which should be based on many things. 
Is your volume high enough to pay for the upgrade within a reasonable time?
Will the added equipment aid in increasing business?
Are you in a position to increase your labor.
How much training will be needed?
Are space requirements available for added equipment?
Choosing a vendor that can offer unlimited support is a must. 

Controlling your output needs and production time is a key factor to success in business and should be a factor in the decision.

Jim


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Also a large thing to consider is the learning curve as you start new products/production processes. This should always be accounted for.


----------



## ShirtHub (Jul 4, 2011)

It may not be a bad idea to do a combination. In my experience it is always a good idea to have a few good relationships in place with some other fulfillment shops in case you hit a very busy season and max out your capacity. In terms of considering whether to manufacture yourself or outsource it is a question of what you are good at and what will maximize your growth and profit. Just ask yourself, what activities will allow you to take your business to the next level in terms. Another consideration is what kind of work you enjoy and how you want to spend your day.


----------



## aznhippos (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input, I'll probably print smaller orders myself and reach out to a print shop for larger orders.


----------



## stickerguynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

I think, you can compare fulfill orders by yourself with outsourcing, calculate your profit.

If you would like to scale your business, There are only two ways:
1. Hire one or two more people to help you
2. Outsourcing your order fulfillment and focus on your important things


----------

